# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Style Testing bookmarks

## Arimel

I recently (last 3 months) created these bookmarks to test a few new drawing styles. I hope you all like them (or some of them :Smile: )!

----------


## thomden

These are really good. I particularly like how you've drawn cliffs. The ones with the wood get a little lost against the texture.

----------


## Arimel

> These are really good. I particularly like how you've drawn cliffs. The ones with the wood get a little lost against the texture.


Thank You! I am glad you like the cliffs! They are rather fun to draw.

----------

